# Very Uneducated



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2016)

This seller knows very little about bottles.
"Circa 1850s" and "double rounded collar". It's clearly a crown-top!
More like circa 1910s Britain. 

If anyone has an account on Ruby Lane, please educate this person.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 14, 2016)

That guy is obviously not a bottle person. I have Rubylane acc but it's been 6 years untouched! Back in the day some nice bottles showing up there but price is a bid too high, have to bargain it though!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 14, 2016)

I happened to come across the site in research and was looking through it when I saw that.


----------

